# Need home for pigeon in Edmonton, AB ASAP



## isnowaghost (Jan 17, 2013)

I am currently in the hospital undergoing treatment for what is very likely hypersensative pneumonitis, the infamous Bird Fancier's Lung. Unfortunately, the only way to get through this is to rid my home of my avian companions completely. Thus, I can no longer keep my rescue pigeon, Prime Minister. 

I found him in New Brunswick on the way home from work about 3 years ago. He was severely malnourished, filthy, had a crooked leg, and part of his wing broken off. Since then, he has a become a fat, healthy, happy bird, despite having only one functioning leg, and missing all the primaries on one wing (making him a lousy and very reluctant flier!) He is not tame, but does not mind human company so long as you keep your distance. I think he'd love to finally get the chance to live in the company of other pigeons!

He is pretty special needs, as he can not balance on a perch and needs a flat surface to get around on. I'd really like to find him a home where he can continue to be well cared for the remainder of his life. If you or anyone you might know in my area (I can not drive but I might be able to arrange travel outside of the city if necessary) would be interested in him, please let me know right away. My current option seems to be leaving him at the SPCA which is a fate I'm not sure I'd be comfortable with.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that you got sick. But how could you get the Bird Fancier's lung with only one pigeon?

I believe SPCA will keep him safe. They know it was a pet and hopefully they find someone. They are well known to care for animal welfare and force into action law against animal cruelty. Did you ask them to give you a feedback on the "Prime Minister" if they can look for someone to adopt him. They have connections to rehabbers and they can find a good home. 
I would have taken him, but my hands are full with more than 20 pigeons pets.
I pray that he stays safe...

You could as well not keep him in the house , if it's not good for your health. May be you can rethink all over and build a small coop for him and if it's not too much, find a mate for him. I am saying that, because you have had him for three yrs. and i am sure you bounded with him and it's not an easy call for both of you.


----------



## likebirds (Oct 22, 2012)

What were your symptoms? Is there a cure for it or is it irreversable? What is the treatment? Sorry for all the questions but worried about my own health. I started on oxygen at night last summer and I want to take all the precautions I can. Prayer said for your health and best wishes for finding a home for your bird.


----------



## isnowaghost (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you for helping to ease my fears of the SPCA. It seems most local pigeon owners are already overloaded with birds! While I would love to keep him outside, I am currently in a basement apartment with no outdoor space of my own.

My diagnosis is confirmed, anyhow. I didn't think I was even at risk, but apparently, prolonged exposure can lead to the disease, regardless of how many birds you have. It isn't terribly common, though. I grew up with parakeets and a cockatiel and the pigeon just brought on the acute symptoms. At this point, I am not allowed to return home without a mask and will need to move to avoid further exposure from the build up of avian protiens in the carpet and ventilation system - which can take as long as two years to rid of.

The symptoms are very similar to asthma: shortness of breath with light exertion, coughing and fatigue. The first sign it wasn't asthma was that I got no relief from basic inhalers and a chest xray reveiled nothing of note. I required a CT scan and bronchoscopy to confirm the diagnosis and will need to start a course of pregnasone for the lung inflamation and inhalers for the cough. That and completely avoid the offending particles. So long as there is no fibrosis/scarring in the lungs from the damage to this point, it is completely reversable. It's really important to catch it before the lungs scar, though, as the damage is irreperable at that point. I strongly urge anyone with suspicions of BFL to talk to their doctor.


----------



## likebirds (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for reply Forest. I wish you the best!


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I am sad it happened that way. I am on the opposite side. I had allergies, stuffy nose and sinusitis all along until i gifted my BF with 2 pigeons. I live in the basement also and have 20 pigeons ( in the basement). Lots of cleaning everyday, but since i have my pigeons, all allergies are gone.And i believe that my love for them conquered my health problems. Let's not say that i am also a heavy smoker. 
Usually it happens this to people with low immunity. I hope no BFL touches me. 
I 've been talking to someone who got a similar health issue. Now i do not want to sound wacko, but do you see chemtrails over your house?


----------



## isnowaghost (Jan 17, 2013)

Haha I wish I could say I've seen chemtrails! Nope, just the constant purple haze of a brightly lit industrial city.

Joking aside I have certainly had a lot of stress in my life over the years, especially the last two, so I'm sure that went some ways in making me extra susceptible. We can't all be healed by our hobbies, unfortunately.

Thanks for all the kind words though, everyone!


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I hope you get better with time and i also hope you get in touch with SPCA and get updates from time to time regarding Prime Minister. Also drop by here on the forum and let us know.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I wish you & your pigeon the best.


----------

